# what have we started :-)



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie?

Awaits constructive replys.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

interesting thought all depends on what people like really.

BTW where did you get your monoblock rims from?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren and jamie?
> 
> Awaits constructive replys


Well like I've said in previous posts about your car, I love the look. However you guys seem to have the advantage over guys like me who simply do not have the time, skills and money to be able to chop our cars around like you guys do.

I'd love to apply something like the Cal look to my car but should imagine the car would be off the road for too long for a daily user and if you're being truly innovative I should imagine a little experimentation and trial and error is called for.

I can't wait to see your cars in the metal. I've grown up through Beetles, campers, Golf GTis and now Audis. The whole scene has always been fascinating and my eyes are always open to new ideas.

Keep at it guys and share some of your secrets. Where could I go to get the treatment?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

I know what your saying, but just look at the car pictured








most of here run coilovers and spacers, you just have to be abit more generous when winding them down and width of the spacers. other than that, all the guy has done here is repainted some RS6's dark grey..

LESS IS MORE!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> I know what your saying, but just look at the car pictured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more and that car looks fab. I'd like to knock an inch more off the ride height on mine but already I scrape my arse on the speed bumps around here...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Be careful what you wish for we might all mod our cars to be like yours and then yours would not look so individual :wink:  
Must say your cars look great and I am a big fan  but most people do not have the time money of skill to do some thing like you have
For my TT I am more a fan of the sutle approach 
As for being bland my TT is bright yellow  :wink:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> I know what your saying, but just look at the car pictured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... Although mines now changed completly again..(Inside)










And shock horror Where's my wipers gone..


----------



## demetri (Mar 7, 2007)

my wheels are very diffrent... havent seen them on another tt before.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

not dragging any ones car down, would just be nice to see some well thought out cars


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LOW-TT said:


> not dragging any ones car down, would just be nice to see some well thought out cars


Did'nt think you were m8 and it is defo nice to see TT modded in different styles


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> not dragging any ones car down, would just be nice to see some well thought out cars


Well I've had some ideas about mixing matt and gloss black on the bodywork to give different textures and reflective qualities. My car is already black so that would be relatively easy to do. I've also mentioned here about removing the rear spoiler...

But if I went to a 'normal' bodyshop and asked them to do that I should imagine the response would be the 'standard' sharp intake of breath...

You need to know the work is being done properly and frankly most bodyshops aren't that capable as far as I can see...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't say my car is bland! Far from it frankly. It doesn't need the bling bling of big chrome shiny 19's with fat chunky tyres to match. Nor does it need a wacking great thunderbird spoiler! I don't want my car looking like my son's scalextric motors thanks! I am a female and prefer it to look a bit feminine 

My car is in it's OEM state. I find it powerful enough in tricky situations and with the law about you can only go so fast anyway - pointless having remaps really I think.

So in answer to you views on bland, with an essex lass who is naturally blonde driving a misano 225 TTC with bright red leather it ain't far from bland I can tell you  :-*


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > not dragging any ones car down, would just be nice to see some well thought out cars
> ...


boot spoiler removal, undo the 4pins, get the spoiler off(hard bit)weld the holes up, reove glass,fill flat and then paint? simple job for any good bodyshop. Same goes for side repeaters and mirrors..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


Yep, should be simple. But I had an aerial hole on the front wing of a Campaign GTi welded up when the beestings came out and after a year or so it all bubbled up with rust. It wasn't a cheap job either, I had the whole car resprayed from bare metal...

I wouldn't want that to happen on my TT 

Cheers

rich


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i definatly feel in the next year or two more and more TT's will be coming out.

With the price dropping to a level where a new bread of modder owners are able to get hold of them and then spend some time,love and money the shape of the entire scene will change.

I think it will be great because the TT is the ultimate canvas. Ive said it before and ill say again. The TT WILL be what the Mk2 Golf was. As close to perfection out the box.

For years ppl have been taking the engines,dashs, wheels, fuelcaps, mirrors off TTs and putting them on everything VAG. Now its time to see what people can do with the base car.

You did miss one car out. Norms, and you know he'll be all upset. :wink:

Cant wait to see you all on at Ed.38


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

LOW-TT,

It's each to their own! This isn't a car modifying forum, it's a TT owner's forum. Some of us like our cars just the way they came out of the factory.

The TT is a modern day classic. I remember when it was first launched and what an impact it made. Its design was a mould-breaker in much the same way that the E-Type was in its day. I certainly know how I'd react to seeing a classic MK1 E-Type with lowered suspension, the latest rims, extra spoilers and body kits! The MK1 TT is not a Saxo or a Corsa - it's a beautiful car just as it is.

To be frank, I've seen the posts with your car and your friend's and I do appreciate they have won prizes - but I think they look bloody awful. But it's your car so you're welcome to do as you like with it. If some of us choose not to molest ours then that's our right too.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTej said:


> i definatly feel in the next year or two more and more TT's will be coming out.
> 
> With the price dropping to a level where a new bread of modder owners are able to get hold of them and then spend some time,love and money the shape of the entire scene will change.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree. And if people don't push the barriers of what is possible then the rest of us will have nothing to draw from.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> If some of us choose not to molest ours then that's our right too.


And in the interests of balance I agree with that too...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now is the time for all of us oldies to leave this place and let the kids get on with turning the iconic TT into a pile of chavved up scrap.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> LOW-TT,
> 
> It's each to their own! This isn't a car modifying forum, it's a TT owner's forum. Some of us like our cars just the way they came out of the factory.
> 
> ...


your happy with the way it came out of the box.....its not a modifying forum? Check your sig, APR'd Forge dump valve, Hmmmm.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Now is the time for all of us oldies to leave this place and let the kids get on with turning the iconic TT into a pile of chavved up scrap.


Sorry John, I'd have to disagree. In every generation there is good stuff and bad stuff done to cars. I happen to like certain aspects of what these guys are doing.

Think of it as a catwalk. The cream of the fashion industry feeds the high street with new ideas and they take what they like and leave the rest.

These guys have taken a fresh look influenced (in my opinion) by the Cal-look Beetles and campers of surfer America. They're pushing accepted boundaries and for my money that should be encouraged.

cheers

rich


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Now is the time for all of us oldies to leave this place and let the kids get on with turning the iconic TT into a pile of chavved up scrap.


yeah alright mate :roll:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Now is the time for all of us oldies to leave this place and let the kids get on with turning the iconic TT into a pile of chavved up scrap.
> ...


You dont have to be young to build chavved up crap.. Ive seen proof


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> The TT WILL be what the Mk2 Golf was. As close to perfection out the box.


Friggin hope not! :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dotti said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > The TT WILL be what the Mk2 Golf was. As close to perfection out the box.
> ...


why not? explain...you dont think the TT is close to perfection??


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Dotti said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > The TT WILL be what the Mk2 Golf was. As close to perfection out the box.
> ...


The Guy has a point, they are cheap as chips now, more and more people will be buying them and ''chaving'' em up :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Don't want my TT being classed or looking like a mk2 Golf thanks! :roll: Talk about how to ruin such a classy, beautiful looking car or what! :? This thread is reminding me the days of saxo boys! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Would rather see a tarted up Focus RS to be honest :-*


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Would rather see a tarted up Focus RS to be honest :-*


be constructive now, whats ruined with this?









well?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dotti said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Dotti, dont get me wrong but the Mk2 Golf im many peoples eyes was the ulimate golf ever. Think of it like the capris you like. I personlly hate fords but i know people do like them.

What im saying is the TT is probably the nicest coupe out of the VAG stable (together with the Corrado & Karmann Ghia).

so it will be nice to see people mod these cars and show the true extent of the model.

hardly saxo boys, i havent heard one mention of lexus lights, huge exhausts, and neons. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Would rather see a tarted up Focus RS to be honest :-*
> ...


Now that is bland! Take the wheels away which are too bling for the colour anyway and your left with a dull grey metal box with black interior! Sorry 

Looks like prima paint  :wink:


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Dull, porsche use it on their all new 9ff ?

[/img]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j197/lowlifebronze/porschecolourTT.jpg


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And I did post a comment :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Seen it all now! It has 'turbo' on that back instead of the rings :lol: . WTF [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol: Who's ever TT this is, they will be telling us it goes like a Rocket with rocket fuel :lol:  [/i]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> Dull, porsche use it on their all new 9ff ?
> 
> [/img]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j197/lowlifebronze/porschecolourTT.jpg


Where is a pic of your car?


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

mines the roadster :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> mines the roadster :?


Ok let me take a lookey


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Dotti said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dull, porsche use it on their all new 9ff ?
> ...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> be constructive now, whats ruined with this?


Not a lot, looks good! It's not finished yet though is it? I reckon some bosch aerowipers and clear/smoked indicators, maybe even paint the inserts of the headlights the body colour, and it would look even better!


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > be constructive now, whats ruined with this?
> ...


you dont know do ya :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Being a roadster, I would suggest you defo need a touch of pink it that being a girls car! :wink:

No, only pulling your leg there . I wouldn't say phwaa but then again it is masculine and understated and compared to my car well my car is totally tarty and most on here don't like it but I do and it does stand out especially with me driving it .

Your roadster looks alright though but is missing something which I can't pinpoint :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


Sorry, did you ask if something was missing from it? Yes a nice looking gorgeous fella sitting in the driving seat to finish it off  :wink:
Or is it obvious like the numberplates? :twisted:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> you dont know do ya :roll:


Sorry lost me there, I don't know what?


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

was thinking a bimbo from essex


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > you dont know do ya :roll:
> ...


whats been done?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


can i have a go?


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

TTej said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


no, because you have an idea!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I grew up modding my mk2 golfs (3 of them).... They were the best of their time and beyond IMO.

:?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


Lowered, Porsche rims with custom paint middles, smoothing of the front bumper, smoothing of the rear valance/bumper, Porsche seats, debadged, no wing, loss of the indicators on the wing blah blah....

All the smoothing looks ace, really tidies the car up doesn't it! Looks awesome keep at it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Didn't people also do up Ford Capri's in their day? no? Or is my age really showing now :roll:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Wait till norms back...


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Didn't people also do up Ford Capri's in their day? no? Or is my age really showing now :roll:


dotti, ffs go away, if all you like is cake and standard TT's this tread isn't for you 8)


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

vfunk said:


> Wait till norms back...


lmfao!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

vfunk said:


> Wait till norms back...


Classic.... :lol:

strap line

'the future of TT owners??' :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't people also do up Ford Capri's in their day? no? Or is my age really showing now :roll:
> ...


What do you expect when you have only been here 2 months and tell us you think our TTs are bland!


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Dotti said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


been on the vw/audi scene for 15years dear.

like i said, if you dont like it, dont look at the thread.

simple


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> your happy with the way it came out of the box.....its not a modifying forum? Check your sig, APR'd Forge dump valve, Hmmmm.


I'll say again, it's an _owners'_ forum. I've had a remap - but my car still looks standard - which was my point, and you know it!

You do what you want with your car. I didn't come onto your other threads and say "Your car looks dreadful!". Do what you want - talk about it here if you want. There are plenty of like-minded people on the forum for you to discuss it with.

But don't come here and start having a go at other people for not doing to their cars what you do to yours. _Some_ of us positively cringe at what you do to your cars - and it's our forum too, so just respect that.

That was all.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm going to agree here with what these lads are saying...

I have been a member of a few forums (i had a mk4 golf slammed before my tt) And this is possibly the most unfriendly and unconstructive forum i have ever visited.

People jump at otehr who dare to be different and slate everything that isnt OEM... In fact i think LOW TT is rather OEM no PPI bumper no silly paint etc.

I like what you guys are doing i was hoping to do something different with my TT (Splits colour coded purple and go real smooth and low) But i would never post it on here as people would just frown on it....

Ttotal remeber your car mate i love the way you talk of Chavved up cars.... You have an ABT grille which i wouldnt say exactly looks OEM and a sticker on the side of your car saying TTotal and you make coments like that.

Dotti you have to appreciate the workmanship tht has gone into these cars, i mean not everyone likes red on red but i can appreciate its to your taste.

He has a turbo badge on the back of his car all he is doing is something different. Poeple on here put RS badges on their cars and they arent RS TT's are they?

Anyway rant over it just pisses me off the way people on this forum have a complex with AGE and noone can be constuctive with criticism. I dont have a problem owning a car that a 60 year old owns and i met a few nice "older" people at donnington. The rest however need to grow up and realise that just because young people buy the car doesnt mean it is CHAV or otherwise. I would like to go to a meet where everyone is friendly and people welcome you to check their car out, Donnington was a snobbery event i have more money than yaw and i own my tt etc... Try going to GTi international or no rice etc and see how the VAG scene really operates

Anyway good job guys love what your doing with the cars and keep posting on here.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Dotti said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


What does being here 2 months have anythign to do with it? Be here 3 years or 1 day he can say what he wants and it is true noone does anything with their cars....


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

here here, well said that man!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

jacksprat said:


> Anyway rant over it just pisses me off the way people on this forum have a complex . . .


Hang on a minute - this wasn't people having ago at LOW TT for modding his car. As I've said, there are a number of threads on the forum with his car (and those of his friends') and on those threads everybody has been left alone to talk about it to their heart's content. I'll repeat - I've not gone onto those threads to knock their cars.

Go back to the original post - this thread was started by LOW TT having a go at those of us who have not modified our apparently 'bland' cars. If he wants to start having a dig then he's going to have to take some back, isn't he?

And juvenile, patronising shite like this to Dotti:



LOW-TT said:


> been on the vw/audi scene for 15years *dear*.
> 
> like i said, if you dont like it, dont look at the thread.
> 
> simple


isn't going to endear him to very many.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am not getting involved as I remember how much grief I got about a year ago, Both cars look very nice and different and as has been said if they were all the same it would be pretty boring.

Nearly everyone on here has modified their car in some way or another be it a remap, change of body parts or wheels.

And who am I when i leave my fuel cap undone I am pretty sure the way ahead is for more constructivly modified cars, as the ones I have seen have all been done well and no corners cut.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway rant over it just pisses me off the way people on this forum have a complex . . .
> ...


wind your neck in fella,

this is a thread about styling cars, not a slanging match...

at the end of the day, TT's are cheap enough to do what you like to, they are not rare or expensive, its just a golf with no room..


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> this is a thread about styling cars, not a slanging match...


I'm sorry, but have you completely forgotten your own first, antagonistic post that opened this thread?



LOW-TT said:


> Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and *all your cars seem to be the same*, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but *they are quite bland *if i'm honest, *do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box* like me darren norm and jamie?


Err, you started it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Fellas calm down calm down


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway rant over it just pisses me off the way people on this forum have a complex . . .
> ...


Wasn't referring to your comments mate,

I thought you were fairly reasonable i was reffering to multiple posts on this forum not just this thread. I dont htink he was having a go he was saying why doesn noone modify and i think the answer to that is the people who do heavily modify arent on here because they get slated and the people who do heavily modify and are on here dont post much....

And yes people do have complexes about their beloved TT becoming affordable to the masses. I just hate car snobbery and i think it goes on alot on here.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

LOW TT said:


> its just a golf with no room..


 :lol:


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

jacksprat said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > jacksprat said:
> ...


lot of snobs on here, why i dont know, not as if its a boxster :lol:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > this is a thread about styling cars, not a slanging match...
> ...


I dont think he meant to antagonise anyone he was making a statement which if read in the worng was could be seen as a dig... I would read it as more of a question than a dig as to why not many people do much outside the box?

He isnt saying he doesnt like your car mate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> lot of snobs on here, why i dont know, not as if its a boxster :lol:


Poor man's Porsche.

Snob? Moi? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > lot of snobs on here, why i dont know, not as if its a boxster :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

jacksprat said:


> I dont think he meant to antagonise anyone . . .


Perhaps he didn't - and if he had been addressing a forum of 'car stylers' I don't doubt he'd not have had the same reaction. However, he wasn't - he was addressing a forum of TT owners, the vast majority of whom do not 'style' their cars (notice I'm being diplomatic) and so were always likely to take it as a dig.

It's not about being precious about our cars - TTs are everywhere so there are more than enough for you to mess about with if you want - just asking for a bit of respect for a difference of opinion.

Bottom line - he put himself up on some kind of pedestal and started handing down criticism at those of us with 'bland' cars. So, some respond and give an opinion on his car and are critical . . . and he can't take it without being patronising?


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think he meant to antagonise anyone . . .
> ...


Lmao Listen Mark, its obvious you and Dotti have something going off,It really is very funny.
I personally don't like standard TT's i think they are a bit bland,but i think this about most standard cars.
LOW-TT was not slagging Standard TT's off just can't understand why people attempt to do things to there TT eg lower spacer etc but only go half hearted into it,as he said there only a mk4 golf, There seems to me that this forum has a lot of cool people on it But there seems to be lots of jobs worth sheep and unfortunatly the cool guys seem to listen, Example a post i saw the other week how low can i lower a TT Answers 30mm or be really brave 40mm the cars looks not different,why bother.Answer should of been lower it to the height you are happy with and stop been a fuking sheep.
Have ideas of your own christ,build the car how you want or leave them standard thats cool.
Stop asking for help from muppets who have no idea.

Its your car,do as you want,not what others tell you to.

Anyway Mark and Dotti hope i get a invite to the wedding.I am sure there will be plenty of sheep there.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

At the end of the day 300TT car looks much better than any one of ours, weather its been done before or not who gives a shit, its a bad ass car.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I can see what you're saying 300 but it is also useful to know whether the TT will handle and ride like a dog if dropped 40mm for example and it's only natural to ask for advice here.

That's the ethos of a forum, it is to share experiences and advice.
There are many companies out there willing to take our money based on poor advice so who best to ask advice from other than those who have been there and have first hand experience?

I would cetainly ask what's available and what is the quality like before I part with my hard earned cash.

Buying a set of wheels/suspension/brakes/remap/bodykit and finding they won't fit is an expensive mistake


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

300TT said:


> I personally don't like standard TT's i think they are a bit bland,but i think this about most standard cars.


You are not alone in that



300TT said:


> LOW-TT was not slagging Standard TT's off just can't understand why people attempt to do things to there TT eg lower spacer etc but only go half hearted into it


Because that is as far as they want to go.



300TT said:


> There seems to me that this forum has a lot of cool people on it.


You are indeed correct, there are a wide variety of people on here, including people with completely standard cars because they want a TT in it's purest form.



300TT said:


> But there seems to be lots of jobs worth sheep and unfortunatly the cool guys seem to listen, Example a post i saw the other week how low can i lower a TT Answers 30mm or be really brave 40mm the cars looks not different,why bother. Answer should of been lower it to the height you are happy with and stop been a fuking sheep.
> Have ideas of your own christ,build the car how you want or leave them standard thats cool.


Some people do not want their sump dragging along the ground. 30mm is fine and is a cheaper option. The car does look very different, they also want technical help on subjects so they don't ruin/damage their cars



300TT said:


> Stop asking for help from muppets who have no idea.
> 
> Its your car,do as you want,not what others tell you to.


Many people on here are far from being "Muppets" and the level of technical assistance available is outstanding. People are not telling them what to do they are advising what can and can't be done.

I think yours and low-TTs cars look great but I wouldn't want to own them, well done on your individuality. Personally I love the way mine looks with minor mods and it is fine the way it is.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

jbell said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't like standard TT's i think they are a bit bland,but i think this about most standard cars.
> ...


Well said. And spoken without an attitude problem as well.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Well coming from the Beetle scene myself, I like what these guys have done.. Nope not to everybodies taste, but bugger me, could you imagine if every single tt on the road looked the same, same color same wheels etc..May not be to everyones taste, I found that the the beetle world, where some people went bananas with mods. suicide doors, chop tops, etched words like lemon instead of grills etc, some I likes some I didn't..

I think the TT will lend itself like the beetle, a certain type of folk will buy it, and tune, mod in similar ways, saxos and the like are for a different kind of person in my opinion, but they probably think the same about us.. You don't really see many chavved up beetles, or TTs, the 2 in this thread aren't chaved up, just well executed examples of work, flair and imagination.

Takes Robs TT for example, not my taste, but again well executed example and whether you like it or not, deserves recognition..

Enough of my ramblings, you get the point..

*I would have my whole car matt black on the ground and smooth if I had the time or money..*


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

I would have my whole car matt black on the ground and smooth if I had the time or money..

Make time that sounds cool as hell.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> I can see what you're saying 300 but it is also useful to know whether the TT will handle and ride like a dog if dropped 40mm for example and it's only natural to ask for advice here.
> 
> That's the ethos of a forum, it is to share experiences and advice.
> There are many companies out there willing to take our money based on poor advice so who best to ask advice from other than those who have been there and have first hand experience?
> ...


I agree ask if you drop it more then 40mm will it handle like a dog, PROBLEM the answer they get is from someone who only dropped 40mm or not dropped at all,there answer yes it handles like a dog,well mine is almost as low as you can go on coils around a 3 inch drop and no it does not handle like a dog,but yes it does not like speed bumps.

All i am saying is make sure the person giving you the answer actually no's or is just making comment for comments sake or just an extra post.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

qstix said:


> Well coming from the Beetle scene myself, I like what these guys have done.. Nope not to everybodies taste, but bugger me, could you imagine if every single tt on the road looked the same, same color same wheels etc..May not be to everyones taste, I found that the the beetle world, where some people went bananas with mods. suicide doors, chop tops, etched words like lemon instead of grills etc, some I likes some I didn't..
> 
> I think the TT will lend itself like the beetle, a certain type of folk will buy it, and tune, mod in similar ways, saxos and the like are for a different kind of person in my opinion, but they probably think the same about us.. You don't really see many chavved up beetles, or TTs, the 2 in this thread aren't chaved up, just well executed examples of work, flair and imagination.
> 
> ...


Just for you! Nothing like a little spice in your life is their..


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

300TT said:


> I would have my whole car matt black on the ground and smooth if I had the time or money..
> 
> Make time that sounds cool as hell.


Jamie, are we still gonna T'bar the roof on yours? You know, like the chav's do 

good forum this, it's really growing on me.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Seen it all now! It has 'turbo' on that back instead of the rings :lol: . WTF [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol: Who's ever TT this is, they will be telling us it goes like a Rocket with rocket fuel :lol:  [/i]


YOU REALLY ARE ABOUT AS MUCH USE AS A CHOCOLATE FIRE GAURD. :?


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

300TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Seen it all now! It has 'turbo' on that back instead of the rings :lol: . WTF [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol: Who's ever TT this is, they will be telling us it goes like a Rocket with rocket fuel :lol:  [/i]
> ...


they are quite handy.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > I would have my whole car matt black on the ground and smooth if I had the time or money..
> ...


No but i am deffo getting rid of the TT fuel cap.Replacing it on the other side Head fuk.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


No they are not.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Get 2 fuel caps, could look interesting, want to colour code mine, have a spare, just have'nt got round to it yet..


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

300TT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > 300TT said:
> ...


you can eat em.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

qstix said:


> Get 2 fuel caps, could look interesting, want to colour code mine, have a spare, just have'nt got round to it yet..


Get it done,they look so cool colour coded, Be careful thou you may get a back lashing.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I notice you have Pi springs in your sig I have these and they have dropped alot more over the time I have had them and have since been told that is the norm for these springs, just a word of warning as I have had to remedy this to stop my car rubbing on everything it goes near :x :x


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

how would you keep a matte car clean because you couldnt wax it??

Those black label mercs do a matte car and they have to get special cleaning

sick tho.... DO IT lol

Hmmmmm smooth door handle recces and relocate them in wing mirrors and put the fuel cap in the boot for that uber smooth look


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

jacksprat said:


> how would you keep a matte car clean because you couldnt wax it??
> 
> Those black label mercs do a matte car and they have to get special cleaning
> 
> ...


Thats my boy, loos the wing mirrors and that ugly fuel cap, mat the whole car, coilovers, some seriously mad wheels and IHI it for good measure..


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

robokn said:


> I notice you have Pi springs in your sig I have these and they have dropped alot more over the time I have had them and have since been told that is the norm for these springs, just a word of warning as I have had to remedy this to stop my car rubbing on everything it goes near :x :x


Think your Find Jamie is running FK konigsport sliverline x's, which are fully adjustable coilovers..

His sig is, lets just inkeeping with this forum.

Was this pic taken at the donington meet?








Cheeky :lol:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

LOW-TT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I notice you have Pi springs in your sig I have these and they have dropped alot more over the time I have had them and have since been told that is the norm for these springs, just a word of warning as I have had to remedy this to stop my car rubbing on everything it goes near :x :x
> ...


Well, I think the number plate sums the car up quite nicely. I think that this style of modding should stay with the Nova/Corsa/Saxo boys. :lol:

Mr L


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm really gonna have to sit on the fence on this subject. I have respect for the thinking and effort gone into your cars, but I wouldn't want to own one like that. 
I have no worries about the Mk.I losing it's 'exclusivity' as prices fall. Everybody deserves to own a TT at some point, and if that means I'll have check-capped lads with cheques queuing to buy mine eventually then we all win!


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

MrL said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Think you will find that plate is on a different car not mine,Get your facts right. :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

After having reaad thru 10 pages I would say this thread shows the very best and very worst of this forum. The best being people expressing their opinions and individuality whichever way they want. The worst being the intolerance when these viewpoints dont agree.

I really love what these guys have done to their cars but if I spent so much time and money on my car I would end up with a divorce. Plus I aint really got that kind of money to spend anyway thanks to the Bank of England and several consecutive exchange rate rises.

I still think the best pic of wheels on a TT on the forum was posted a few months back and was a TT with Merc S-class wheels (sorry guys not porsche)
:lol:


----------



## TTR.LO (May 6, 2007)

My god pete how dare you moddify a tt  that so bad :!: At least you never got some to55er saying your interior looks like a quilt :lol: :lol: :lol: .Keep up the modding,coss i am .You have awsome TTs


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie?
> 
> Awaits constructive replys.


I think some peeps on here have a problem with TT cosmetic modding because they think it came pretty perfect straight out of the 'box'. A design classic etc. I mean the pre recall TT btw. (The performance guys will tell you that the handling suffered after the suspension 'upgrade'.) Why would anyone mess with perfection? Personally, I can see why someone would enjoy making their own TT something individual and special.

Each to his or her own. There should be room for everyone's opinions, and TT's, on this forum.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Well that kept me busy at work today!

Off to the drawing board now and to start playing with photoshop 

What will become of the Purple Pimpernell???? :lol:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> not dragging any ones car down, would just be nice to see some well thought out cars


ill lend you my styling guide i found at Focus DIY, thats where most of these cars are thought out by the looks of it


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I see what your sayin. It annoys me how everyone has got the V6 bumper. But then again the age of peoples vary. I'm 19 so my taste is completley different to someone who is 50 years old? Understand?


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> I see what your sayin. It annoys me how everyone has got the V6 bumper. But then again the age of peoples vary. I'm 19 so my taste is completley different to someone who is 50 years old? Understand?


This thread sort of sums up why I bought a MK1 TT.

It's so many things to so many people...... a sportscar that they have always dreamed of owning......to nothing more than a basic platform to do some pretty cool things with. My mum likes it..... the lad down the road in his Calibra likes it...... a guy in a Â£104,000 Merc 550bhp parked next to me "I alway's fancied one of those" was his first comment, he didn't wanna go for the straight swap though . :roll:

Mine's pretty standard other than the usual bit's and pieces, got do the Tesco's thing, country lanes etc  If I had the cash to buy another one, and some time and a bit more imagination :idea: however...now there's another story.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > not dragging any ones car down, would just be nice to see some well thought out cars
> ...


how can you even give your opinion????????

where the f$%cks your car?

funny how we aint seen any pics of your so called TT :?

what do you drive?

alot of opinions from someone with nothing to back it up.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Hectors-House said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > I see what your sayin. It annoys me how everyone has got the V6 bumper. But then again the age of peoples vary. I'm 19 so my taste is completley different to someone who is 50 years old? Understand?
> ...


Totally agree with both Hector and Scott - Each to their own.

This is the first forum Iâ€™ve joined however Iâ€™d hate it to get snobby or consumed by a civil warâ€¦

300, Low and crew have some wicked cars and are really pushing the boundaries - lets not forget if someone at Audi hadn't pushed the boundary, we wouldn't all be here.

As long as Iâ€™m the one who handed over the wad of cash to buy my car, Iâ€™ll be the one who decides how to mod/not mod it anyway i please..


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

I brought my TT after seeing tej's at e38 last year. I didnt follow any style apart from what was in my head as the finished item. Im almost at completion now (see it hopfully at e38 this year). I think i speak for myself, pete, jamie, norm,Ian etc that we have come from quite a differant background to most of you guys and this has really shown up in the way we have tweaked our TT's. Now i know of lot of the pursists *spelling* will hate what we do (god i even had hate mail when i first put pics up) but... we have also changed the opinions of many other modifiers in the vw/audi world who previouslly hated the TT's due to them having this crap image of being hairdressers cars etc so you cant hate us for that can you ???
As clarkson said after all its only a golf in a posh frock, we have just made it prettier *In our eyes of course :wink: *
Please come and chat to me at any shows you see me at and hopfully you will see im not a chav who has ruined one of your cars, Im just really passionate about what i do.

D.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A point rather well put across

Each to their own and try not to slag other peoples cars off depremental to the forum


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

vfunk said:


> I brought my TT after seeing tej's at e38 last year. I didnt follow any style apart from what was in my head as the finished item. Im almost at completion now (see it hopfully at e38 this year). I think i speak for myself, pete, jamie, norm, Janets BF (sorry forgot your name)etc that we have come from quite a differant background to most of you guys and this has really shown up in the way we have tweaked our TT's. Now i know of lot of the pursists *spelling* will hate what we do (god i even had hate mail when i first put pics up) but... we have also changed the opinions of many other modifiers in the vw/audi world who previouslly hated the TT's due to them having this crap image of being hairdressers cars etc so you cant hate us for that can you ???
> As clarkson said after all its only a golf in a posh frock, we have just made it prettier *In our eyes of course :wink: *
> Please come and chat to me at any shows you see me at and hopfully you will see im not a chav who has ruined one of your cars, Im just really passionate about what i do.
> 
> D.


word up! Thanks Darren, you've writen what i should of wrote on page5 of this thread, i merely asked the question why most users on here mod their cars the same as one another, few didn't like it(home truths)other's agreed.

Think the thread has run its course, and to be honest, i dont feel that anyone that pulls of a TT is not welcome on this forum, which is a shame, as us 5 lads have so much to offer.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > LOW-TT said:
> ...


I've seen his car, and its fooking awesome, can see why he dosen't want to show it to peeps on here tho..


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > g.stylz said:
> ...


wow thanks....

i do believe however some guys on here have definitely pushed the envelope and developed some amazing cars. but some havent and they need to sort their shit out and get it on... i however think that without any of the certain groups hat have been listed, the modifying world would be a more boring place


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think you've got the wrong end of this forum. Completely.

The userbase is passionate about the TT. Even those of us who have moved on, for better or worse.

There is 1 camp which says keep it original. Another which says lower it and stick some bigger wheels on, another which says smaller, lighter wheels. Some want to add V6 styling touches to their 1.8T, others want to remove the spoiler, debadge, put angel eyes in.

Others go down the performance route - everything from an uprated DV right through to a head change and big turbo upgrade.

Despite what it appears, there is room for everyone...

BUT...

There have been a number of people who have joined quite recently, following their own 'style' which (of course) not everyone approves of.

Respect and admiration are things which are earned, not given by right. Everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion, and it is a bit rich to wander onto an established forum, post up a load of pictures of a some quite wildly modified cars, and expect everyone to think they're great.

Some will. Some won't.

Personally, I liked some of the touches. I like a car which is lowered, nearly as much as the next man, but ones which have been done to the extreme, so they're barely driveable...? Sorry, they don't float my boat. Smooth, seam-free bumpers? They're for a 1979 Mini. IMHO. I don't like quilted interiors or mad candy paintwork either. Why should I?

Fact is, if you post up pictures, you invite opinion. GOOD OR BAD. I've had enough hostility and opinion to last me a lifetime, about driving a 350z, ordering an R8 and driving a RRS too. So what? Water off a duck's back. Sometimes I'll justify my opinion, other times I won't need to.

If you want 100% appreciation, you ARE in the wrong place. The TT (as someone already said) is all things to all people. You won't ever GET 100% appreciation from everyone.

Enjoy the good comments and don't sweat the people that don't agree with you.

Now play nice, eh? Some of those wheels look quite nice, if you could only wind the fcuking suspension back up again... :roll: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, and while we're at it.



> i merely asked the question why most users on here mod their cars the same as one another


There are broad similarities between a number of the recent members' "slammed" cars, don't you think? Can't one of you break the mould and NOT go for zero ground-clearance?



> some guys on here have definitely pushed the envelope and developed some amazing cars. but some havent and they need to sort their shit out and get it on


That displays a certain amount of arrogance, don't you think? Give some credit (and respect) to the people who have changed their TTs to look HOW THEY WANT THEM TO LOOK. This might be different to yours, and might not be as ground-breaking as yours, but it is what they wanted to do. You guys, at least, should recognise this...

What is 'not far enough' for one person is 'too far' for another. In the world of TTs, there's a huge difference, and it shows a completely blinkered view to swear blindly that your way is the best.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

jampott said:


> I think you've got the wrong end of this forum. Completely.
> 
> The userbase is passionate about the TT. Even those of us who have moved on, for better or worse.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what needs to have been said, a gold star should be awarded


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

this is better then my 50cent post  and i love what you guys are doing,ive been into moding since the age of 4 now 40 its in the blood!! and its good that we are all different, otherwise we would be american 

KEEP IT REAL GUYS  and im thinking of getting my grill surround fill in too... thanks for that :wink:


----------



## Ripster (May 22, 2007)

What Skydiver just said - exactly


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm sorry but they all look like the springs are broke :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John-H said:


> Well I'm sorry but they all look like the springs are broke :roll:


Nah, its just that you haven't gone far enough. :-* Shame on you.

Chill out folks. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOW-TT said:


> us 5 lads have so much to offer.


 :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, I find my self agreeing with Jampott for once 



John-H said:


> Well I'm sorry but they all look like the springs are broke :roll:


Nah, just to much junk in their trunk :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah! To hell with it! I'm going to get that sunroof fitted, no fecker on here has a sunroof, I am the uber-modder.

Incidently, I like what low etc has done, but most of us (I assume) use the TT for a daily commute, and in the last 4 weeks I have covered 6k, I just couldn't do that in a car that has potential of becoming uncomfortable. I would like a big zorst to let everyone know I'm hear (did you se what I did there), but would that become annoying sat on the M25 for 6 hours?

My choice fits my need.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Tim that is one of the most sensible things you have ever said on here, well done sir have a afternoon off


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

300TT
Well said:


> Think you will find that plate is on a different car not mine,Get your facts right. :roll:


I wasn't trying to have a dig at you personally, I wasn't trying to imply it was your car. I get modding cars, very much so if things are going to make the car go, stop & handle better (look at my sig), the looks thing is always a very personal view. I just don't get mods that detract from the original i.e. dropping it on the floor - our roads are bad enough with normal ride heights ! But, if it makes you happy I guess you're not harming anyone, and you're keeping people employed that make, sell and fit the mods, so that can't be bad.

Mr L


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

MrL said:


> 300TT
> Well said:
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked your sig MrL, now then, looks like your the saxo boy with your richbrook taxdisc holder/cupholders and smoked side repeaters and chavy front bumper :roll:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Those TTs in the pictures aren't roadcars. They're showcars. While this forum can be about both since it's all about the TT, it is retarded to ask from everyone on here to mod their roadcars into showcars and "join the scene" or else you'll call them names. 
Most people here actually need to drive their cars every day. This is why performance mods are commonly accepted here - because they increase the driving pleasure and make your daily commute or holiday trip even more fun. This makes sense to most people that DRIVE their cars. Slamming them into the ground and putting obscenely big&wide rims and expensive tires does not make sense as it will kill the driving pleasure and cost money. And the only thing they'll achieve is the admiration of local prepuberty kids.

I think those cars in the pictures look like crap. I like robokns car. But those ultra slammed TTs just look ridiculous. Basicly look like supersized toys or something out of a disney cartoon. It would be degrading for me to own such a car or even worse drive it.

You can bitch all you want about it. I dont think it requires any talent, skill, knowledge or even a decent sense for aestethics to do that to a car. It only takes a certain amount of money..... oh yea, there's always the "imagination and original ideas" thing, but that is usually said to retards and idiots when you dont want to hurt their feelings. Like if you painted your house candy red and put green christmas tree decals on it.. that would also be original and imaginative.. see where this is going?

Anyway, maybe I'm being a little rough. I'm not a long term member of this forum, nor part of a clique. I'm not really in the UK either. But the attitude of these "modders" riled me up enough to write this.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

LOW-TT said:


> MrL said:
> 
> 
> > 300TT said:
> ...


 [smiley=dizzy2.gif] That was confusing - I think you'll find that the above now appears correctly  .
All part of the John-H Quote Format Service  - Helping TTers to misquote each other correctly since half an hour ago (newly formed). Things that happen when someone wants to take out someone's bottom - and quite right too - you don't want that in your face!


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

vfunk said:


> I brought my TT after seeing tej's at e38 last year. I didnt follow any style apart from what was in my head as the finished item. Im almost at completion now (see it hopfully at e38 this year). I think i speak for myself, pete, jamie, norm,Ian etc that we have come from quite a differant background to most of you guys and this has really shown up in the way we have tweaked our TT's. Now i know of lot of the pursists *spelling* will hate what we do (god i even had hate mail when i first put pics up) but... we have also changed the opinions of many other modifiers in the vw/audi world who previouslly hated the TT's due to them having this crap image of being hairdressers cars etc so you cant hate us for that can you ???
> As clarkson said after all its only a golf in a posh frock, we have just made it prettier *In our eyes of course :wink: *
> Please come and chat to me at any shows you see me at and hopfully you will see im not a chav who has ruined one of your cars, Im just really passionate about what i do.
> 
> D.


Well said Darren.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Knight said:


> Those TTs in the pictures aren't roadcars. They're showcars. While this forum can be about both since it's all about the TT, it is retarded to ask from everyone on here to mod their roadcars into showcars and "join the scene" or else you'll call them names.
> Most people here actually need to drive their cars every day. This is why performance mods are commonly accepted here - because they increase the driving pleasure and make your daily commute or holiday trip even more fun. This makes sense to most people that DRIVE their cars. Slamming them into the ground and putting obscenely big&wide rims and expensive tires does not make sense as it will kill the driving pleasure and cost money. And the only thing they'll achieve is the admiration of local prepuberty kids.
> 
> I think those cars in the pictures look like crap. I like robokns car. But those ultra slammed TTs just look ridiculous. Basicly look like supersized toys or something out of a disney cartoon. It would be degrading for me to own such a car or even worse drive it.
> ...


God give us strengh WE USE ARE CARS NEARLY EVERYDAY and they are not CHEQUE BOOK CARS.

And you are right it takes no imagination to mod a disney car,or to buy an orange TT was it for a bet.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe Low-TT if you and your buddies had a much nicer way with your manner and you wasn't so personal attacking, arrogant and rude, people would actually respect you and like you more regarding what you have decided to do to your TT.

Robokyn's car is fabulous, I have many pictures of it my husband took of it at the Ace Cafe meet back in November and to whom he was the main photograther of the night and also which Rob's car won 'the car of the night' out of 80 TTs there. Most of them of which were modded classy, beautifully and boardering perfection with plenty of 'WAW' and far superior than yours I can confidently say.

Many of the guys on here who have decided to mod their cars are lovely guys and polite and certainly don't have the attitute that goes with their cars. Goes with the terrotory really. People will like you more if your less rude and they will respect your decision more if your a bit more polite, respectably and a little more tactless about other's who do not wish to do things to their TTs.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Now is the time for all of us oldies to leave this place and let the kids get on with turning the iconic TT into a pile of chavved up scrap.


So Dotti

Its just the new boys with attitude is it. :roll:


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

How do i become a moderator? 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

300TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Now is the time for all of us oldies to leave this place and let the kids get on with turning the iconic TT into a pile of chavved up scrap.
> ...


I didn't make that statement! But as you mention it and as you all seemed to have joined at pretty much roughly the same time, yeah it would appear so! :roll:


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Dotti quote Posted: Wed Jul 25, 2007 7:46 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe Low-TT if you and your buddies had a much nicer way with your manner and you wasn't so personal attacking, arrogant and rude, people would actually respect you and like you more regarding what you have decided to do to your TT.

So you never wrote this, :lol: it gets better. You do make me smile.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

300TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > 300TT said:
> ...


What's that gotta do with TTotals post regarding 'oldies'! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh please!

Can we stop the tit for tat rhetoric now?

We're all agreed that chavdom is not the way to go (however you choose to interpret 'chavdom'), yet this thread has sunk to the levels of chav chat.

Bored with it all now... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I f they want to drive cars like that fair enough , I don't slag off everyone who doesn't support Newcastle ,oh wait a minute yes I do :lol: Each to their own just don't force your views on anyone else.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I f they want to drive cars like that fair enough , I don't slag off everyone who doesn't support Newcastle ,oh wait a minute yes I do :lol: Each to their own just don't force your views on anyone else.


Not everything is in black and white :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I f they want to drive cars like that fair enough , I don't slag off everyone who doesn't support Newcastle ,oh wait a minute yes I do :lol: Each to their own just don't force your views on anyone else.
> ...


Everything that matters is ,roll on tomorrow Celtic at home .I starting to shake with the withdrawal symptons :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dotti said:


> 300TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


I'm afraid this is beyond the scope of the John-H Quote Format Service. To get over it I think I might have to liquidate the company (visit the pub :wink: )


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to say and do not take it personally I do not like in the least any of the cars, and to have porsche alloys makes the car look even more chav. Its just my opinion, if you like it thats all that matters. :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

[/quote] God give us strengh WE USE ARE CARS NEARLY EVERYDAY and they are not CHEQUE BOOK CARS.

And you are right it takes no imagination to mod a disney car,or to buy an orange TT was it for a bet. [/quote]

My car is a DAILY DRIVE and is not orange if it is indeed my car your referring to and due to the fact I have not attacked anyone on here personally I think you maybe a little off kilter here


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

God give us strengh WE USE ARE CARS NEARLY EVERYDAY and they are not CHEQUE BOOK CARS.

And you are right it takes no imagination to mod a disney car,or to buy an orange TT was it for a bet. [/quote]

My car is a DAILY DRIVE and is not orange if it is indeed my car your referring to and due to the fact I have not attacked anyone on here personally I think you maybe a little off kilter here[/quote]

Maybe he got his fruit muddled up ! It's Candy Apple not Candy Orange :lol: :lol:

Mr L


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Actually, I think he was referring to Black knight's avatar.

Mr L


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok then I'll go back to my box


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

I like orange 

this is an unedited photo(only resized) taken with a nokia 6280 









previous car, also orange


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


All the best for tomorrow andy


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

robokn said:


> Ok then I'll go back to my box


You doing the wakbox mod :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No i'll be livin in a box a cardboard box


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

The cars look cool, but are they any good round a track?

My TT is for racing not for looks - up to the individual


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

bape said:


> The cars look cool, but are they any good round a track?
> 
> My TT is for racing not for looks - up to the individual


mine handles like fuck mate, adjustable coilovers, uprated front and rear anti roll bars, and poly bushed through out.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> bape said:
> 
> 
> > The cars look cool, but are they any good round a track?
> ...


its a roadster i thought they were designed to show off your new hair-do


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

IMO aesthetic mods should be slight and subtle (and secondary to handling mods on the TT as thats what it really needs anyway), enough to change the look of a car but it needs a second look to work out why its different. I set out to correct minor mistakes by Audi, such as those fuck awful baboons arse rear lights and the look of shock TTs seem to have from the front!

The TTs at the beginning of this thread are OTT IMO and Ill stick with mine thanks. Noticeably different, subtle, sleek and as low as UK roads will permit without affecting a car that is, afterall, a daily driver. Plus its as noisy as a virgin on her wedding night.




























Tej's is quite nice too...










PS. You will find you get a better reception if you curb the arrogance.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stunning piccies Leg


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie?
> 
> Awaits constructive replys.


ok my OPINIONS................. the green t is awful, the wheels are a mess!!!!!

the TT with the porsche alloys is OK

the TT with the black alloys in grey a really nice TT even if it is a ta d low

and finally the black TT owned by some guy called leg is awesome!!!! definatly one of the best TT`s around :wink:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

all the mega low TTs look amazing, id low to slam mine on some schmidt TH lines (L)

the grey TTC is beautiful, i wanted an aviotor grey one myself, and if the TTR had a badgeless grill and aerotwins it would be near perfect.

hopefully this year ill get over to E38 with my mates, they took there MK1 Polo over last year  got some great pics in mags with it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All look shocking and straight out of the nearest maxpower disaster mag.
Audi should crush the cars rather than let the brand image suffer like this.

If you took the wheels off all together, you might get it a tad lower.

I blame westwood!


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Strewth, read this whole thread and came to one conclusion, this car is beautiful 8)

What I would condsider to be tasteful modifications but that's what floats my boat 



Leg said:


>


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tod said:


> Strewth, read this whole thread and came to one conclusion, this car is beautiful 8)
> 
> What I would condsider to be tasteful modifications but that's what floats my boat
> 
> ...


Got to agree it is a very nice TT just a shame about the owner :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> tod said:
> 
> 
> > What I would condsider to be tasteful modifications but that's what floats my boat
> ...


what you on about andy??

Most of the mods on that have been done on a shoestring, the guy who owns it has no taste whatsoever. It needs lowering too, and spacers, and proper brakes.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > tod said:
> ...


I know you are right m8 just going easy on the guy he is a bit of a looser not to many friends :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Hehe, Tej is quoting me from another thread joking about his car. As for friends, I find that generally (and by generally I mean all the time) I find people to be partly tedious and mostly crap, but Im very even handed about my opinions, I feel that way about everyone, not just a lucky few.

BTW, it's loser. Looser is when something is 'less tight'.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> BTW, it's loser. Looser is when something is 'less tight'.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: A man after my own heart...

Lovely car too. Where did you get the black lights and how much were they?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


You're from Yorkshire ,what do you know about less tight?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, it's loser. Looser is when something is 'less tight'.
> ...


TT Shop Rusty, Â£100 the pair if you part ex your OEM lights (the black ones are also OEM but have been sprayed in Germany).

Wall - I object to your regional stereotyping, Im as generous as the next man, so long as he is a Scot.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg, what are you going to be doing with the TT when you get the BMW?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Im as generous as the next man, so long as he is a Scot.


Oi you!!! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Leg, what are you going to be doing with the TT when you get the BMW?


I may keep it or I may sell it but when is another question. Im now told by Leeds BMW that Ill be lucky to see mine before September 08 which isnt what my order says (July 08) so I wasnt best pleased (I can take the car anytime after and including April 08). Wakefield BMW (I rang round to try and get a sooner delivery) state orders placed today will take 2.5 to 3 years to fulfill!! 

Sorry Hev, my Dad is from Airdrie and he is as tight as, err, me! ;-)


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

i really like this car


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> i really like this car


So do I. Now imagine that with matt black flanks.

Whaddya reckon? (for Leg... What do you reckon?  )

Cheers

rich


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What's wrong with shiny black?

There's a chap round here with a matt black MR2 and it looks fucking shit.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jampott said:


> What's wrong with shiny black?
> 
> There's a chap round here with a matt black MR2 and it looks fucking shit.


Nothing wrong with shiny black at all, mine is... 

But I'm into textures and reflectiveness with paint colours...

I know that sounds 'head up your arse' but seriously, I am! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Funny thread - mainly because of the different attitudes and arguements.

I think Jampott summed it up for me but just to add my 2 cents - unfortunately cars do project an image of the owner/driver - whether or not it's accurate can be debated. While I respect the work that went into these cars and I like some of the touches (e.g. the wheels on the green one are nice), I think the overall look isn't very nice. And, unfortunately, the image that would be associated (in Ireland) to cars modified this extensively is not a good one (NOI and I'm not saying it's right or wrong - it's just the way it is).

Personally, I like my TT to retain an OEM appearance but with just a touch more aggression which I believe can be achieved by simply lowering 30mm, fitting some spacers and slightly larger tailpips.

The way I see it, Audi spent millions on design R&D but made some compromises for the market - subtle changes can transform the car in appearance and performance and this is enough for me.

One think I would mention, as has been pointed out by others, you did ask for opinions but as soon as any negative opinions were voiced your attitudes changed to arrogance and rudeness. I'd suggest taking a leaf out of Scotty's book - he suffered dogs abuse over the A8 alloys on his roadster yet he maintained a certain air of dignity throughout, something for which I've no doubt he earned respect (definitely mine) - again something someone else has already mentioned in one of the many threads on this topic.......


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

I am sorry if I am repeating previous points but I have only read pages 1 and 18 of this thread but why would somebody want to destroy the classic look of a TT with the image presented. I just don't get it and I am proud to have a standard TT.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'kin ell it is aswell EIGHTEEN pages    . Has to be the most popular thread yet with this many pages!  :-*


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would like to add my 'pennies worth' if i may.... Legs car IMO is the business, understated perfection the important point is he new when to stop, i had the pleasure of driving down to Donny with him last month and the car is superb, saying that though i also appreciate and like the look of those fully modified cars aswell, in fact after seeing them i have now debadged my car including the rings at the back, i also admire the totally stock look as well.....suppose i am trying to say is we all have different tastes ( thank god ) but with one thing in common our love for the TT so lets not in fight. I used to be long to the Corvette owners club never had any infighting that i can think off


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Nothing new to add - I just wanted to make it 19 pages!


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Damn, the last one missed !


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, bugger!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Trust Andy to pip at the post! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shall we make it to TWENTY


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shall we make it to TWENTY


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Shall we make it to TWENTY


I can feel another 3 word story type thread coming on :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh yeah baby that feeeeeeeeeeels so good! :lol:    :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could it be this one :?:


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Oh yeah baby that feeeeeeeeeeels so good! :lol:    :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


Beat me to it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could it be this one :?:


I beat you to it Andy  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

I obviously need a lot more practice  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be this one :?:
> ...


Right then it is a race to 21 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not joining in this time, feel like a gooseberry :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


OOOO Mr Yellow wants a second go with the Essex gawl  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOOO u missed it yet again! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is this a Scottish events thread??? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dunno :lol: makes the thread not so 'bland' though, with my bright red car plastered all over it :lol:


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

Dotti... That was goin some 12500 posts, 200 on this thread and page 21 all in one go.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hectors-House said:


> Dotti... That was goin some 12500 posts, 200 on this thread and page 21 all in one go.


I'm ashamed   :wink:


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm ashamed   :wink:[/quote]

hey if you've got it..... [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments re my car, all I wanted to show was that owners on here do not have 'bland' cars. Sure most of us dont go as far as the cars posted on page 1 of this thread but that isnt bland, its just different. Frankly the OP would have had a much more positive response if he had not made this rather unfounded comment. I hope he has re considered this comment and to help him do so, here are some more pics. Please add your own guys, you know you want to and you know who you are....

At my Dad's place with his Mx5 and my brothers Elise..










And a few more...














































Knowing Andy's lack of a digi camera I hope he doesnt mind me posting this...










Mr Tejs beasty (in good company)...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


>


Hmmmmm 8) [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Knowing Andy's lack of a digi camera I hope he doesnt mind me posting this...


Dont mind at all Rich cheers how ever I do know a man with a Digi cam  http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR?...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice..


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Certainly one of the best looking cars on the forum 8)

James


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thought I may aswell jump on the bandwagon...

this is my low budget TTR which i've managed to do up on the cheap...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Pretty much like me I just had a bigger budget and some nice friends


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> thought I may aswell jump on the bandwagon...
> 
> this is my low budget TTR which i've managed to do up on the cheap...


Nothing cheap about your TT Adam


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > thought I may aswell jump on the bandwagon...
> ...


lol - tell Tej!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Lol he's winding you up m8. Nice motor.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Adam it's not the car it's you Ttej is referring too, must have met you on the "heath" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking mate nice car and nicer bloke

And has this thread been hijacked?????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> And has this thread been hijacked?????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Completely by accident too Rob. :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> And has this thread been hijacked?????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


It appears so... i blame rich!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

One of the best TTs on the forum.......










I think so anyway. and thats what counts


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> One of the best TTs on the forum.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is what's important, plus the fact you don't preface this with some silly comment about others cars being boring compared to yours :wink:

And FWIW, while I'm not a massive fan of roadsters (in terms of asthetics) I've big respect for the mechanical modifications you've made - very nice example.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

As i mentiond in my last post, there are many cars on this forum i take inspiration from as we all do, i like Stock TTs modified, super modified, and so on.....so with that in mind and those slammed TTs from the start of this thread......... what do you think ? be gentle with me as i have had a bad week :?
I don't think it looks chav IMO in fact rather subtle


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

boss429 said:


> what do you think ? be gentle with me as i have had a bad week :?
> I don't think it looks chav IMO in fact rather subtle


I have to say, that although it looks ok and the TT seems to pull it off I certainly would take the mickey if I spotted it.

It just screams "I want a Porsche".

Sorry :?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> I have to say, that although it looks ok and the TT seems to pull it off I certainly would take the mickey if I spotted it.
> 
> It just screams "I want a Porsche".
> 
> Sorry :?


I agree, now a Quattro badge there..........


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I like it - not quite sure on the badge but it looks nice and subtle in black. One thing i've always thought would look good on the single exit TT exhaust is the Leon Cupra oval with the twin internal outlets. A bit like the one below










James


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I just waded through the last 23 mofo pages.
In my opinion the 'cal' look lowered TT's really sum up why I got out of MK1 ownership. As the price drops, chavs take over and what amazes me is that can't see whats wrong with their cars.

A great TT keeps the original line and improves on it.

Robokn, Tej, Leg lead the way with great TT's and Caney takes the prize for a perfomance model.

Maybe i'm getting older as I can see where these new guys are coming from. I did the same with my series 1 & 2 RS turbo's. I thought they looked great. I was wrong though :wink:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

was said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, that although it looks ok and the TT seems to pull it off I certainly would take the mickey if I spotted it.
> ...


It's not a Quattro so there won't be a badge


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

hudson said:


> I just waded through the last 23 mofo pages.
> In my opinion the 'cal' look lowered TT's really sum up why I got out of MK1 ownership. As the price drops, chavs take over and what amazes me is that can't see whats wrong with their cars.
> 
> A great TT keeps the original line and improves on it.
> ...


I agree with you on Leg and Tej, but would you say Robokn keeps to the original lines ?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I like some aspects of the euro style cars at the start, not the wheels or how low but de spoiler and colour I like.

I LOVE Leg's, really like adams and like ttej's, I have to say robokn's and S10TYG are not my bag, I see the quality and appreciate them but I donâ€™t like the "look at me" styling.

I think if Leg took his spoiler off he would just about have my fav car.

As already said beauty is in the eye of the beholder :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I like Leg's car too.

And Ttej's and Adam's...

I also like the slammed roadster and the colours and simplicity of some of the grounded stuff. Their wheel treatments are good too...

Now I've bought some purple Recaros I think I'm gonna radically change my car too... 

Rob's car you have to respect, although it doesn't hit my buttons personally...

No disrespect to anyone though...

cheers

Rich


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


>


This car is the dogs huge very hairy bo//ocks


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks good but can you actually drive it with suspension that low (or is it just dropped for the show ??)

James


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Looks good but can you actually drive it with suspension that low (or is it just dropped for the show ??)
> 
> James


hes on air shocks AFAIK.. he drops it for shows.. looks good with the Bentley wheels though..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It must be the engineer in me but it just looks very very wrong :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> It must be the engineer in me but it just looks very very wrong :?


I'm an engineer and that look very very pretty..


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It must be the engineer in me but it just looks very very wrong :?
> ...


I'm an engineer, and the wheels look good, they just need some suspension to connect them to the car to stop the body resting on them :lol: :lol: 
I blame Westwood as well, too much American influence.

Mr L


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

End of the day we are all individuals who have 1 key interest...

I didnt initially join the TT forum to mod my car... Infact I bought the TT as I thought it was a car that looked nice already! It was you guys who made me do it and i'm suing the lot of you so I can get my money back!

I've taken alot of inspiration from you all, but namely TTej and Leg... thats why I seem to give a shit what you guys think lol...

Robs car will always be a legend on this site whether he stays or goes! I have alot of respect for him as he dares to be different and take the good with the bad... I just dont see how trying to make your TT into a porsche is being individual? To me its quite a sad situation... Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> End of the day we are all individuals who have 1 key interest...
> 
> I just dont see how trying to make your TT into a porsche is being individual? To me its quite a sad situation... Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!


Well said that man :!: :!:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!


Some people on here don't seem to be aware of Audi's proud racing heritage. :?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

aidb said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!
> ...


What do Porsche drivers think when they see TTs with Porsche brakes fitted ( which there is alot on this forum ) personally i could not care less what they think, and "people on here not aware of Audi's proud racing heritage" there probably is alot .....but my question is why should they know that ? let's not get too hung up on what other people think :roll: those slammed cars are a credit to there owners, my only issue was ( and i think Leg picked up on this ) was there attitude to less modded cars......Here's to all TTs and there owners [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

For those who have just noticed this thread and can't be bothered to wade through 24 pages (unlike me) .......

...... page 19 is by far the most interesting


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> For those who have just noticed this thread and can't be bothered to wade through 24 pages (unlike me) .......
> 
> ...... page 19 is by far the most interesting


 :lol: :lol: Nice one. Thanks for that; saved me a lot of time-waste. Only thing is I'm now curious about the other 23 pages :lol: :lol:

No, I'm not going there 8)

Joe


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

boss429 said:


> As i mentiond in my last post, there are many cars on this forum i take inspiration from as we all do, i like Stock TTs modified, super modified, and so on.....so with that in mind and those slammed TTs from the start of this thread......... what do you think ? be gentle with me as i have had a bad week :?
> I don't think it looks chav IMO in fact rather subtle


I like it fella looks good but hey what do i know. :roll:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

qstix said:


> *I would have my whole car matt black on the ground and smooth if I had the time or money..*


this man speaks my mind!

i think there a lot of cars on this forum that are very nice and some are awesome, not going to say which ones (dont wanna light anymore fires) but no one car is better or worse than any others... people need to realise this moving forward, although sticking a turbo badge on a turbo car makes sense, bit different, but its different, not shit or great, thats what you need to realise.

i also think people should try and see things through the eyes of other fello enthusiats rather than calling people chavs.

Just my 2p's worth

edit- posted this thread before seeing them pics of 300GT's car, not to my taste yet just needs lowering properly


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> I just dont see how trying to make your TT into a porsche is being individual? To me its quite a sad situation... Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!


They are not trying to make their car into a porsche, it a VW scene thing. Putting merc rims on a golf or porsche rims on a polo. They do it to be different and because they like the style.... Do RS4 owners think... "what a [email protected], he has the same wheels as me" i dont think so and so i think i am safe to say that they are not trying to be something they are not... Just daring to be different.

As for having attitude, for the fifth time if you read it in a way that they meant it to be the orignal post only states an opinion and they are not slating anyones cars just saying some are not to their taste to which everyone jumped on them.

Lastly we all drive the same car in essence whther it is a 99 plate or a 2005 plate 3.2 or 1.8T no man is better than the next and so can teh snobbery also stop...comments like "giving the tt a bad image" - its a mk4 golf with a different shell... Not a ferrari it does not increase your social status.

Lets the love and peace begin


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont see how trying to make your TT into a porsche is being individual? To me its quite a sad situation... Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!
> ...












great post Jack!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

> Leg wrote:
> 
> 
> > jacksprat wrote:
> ...


yes Rich it does mean your more of a cock :lol: :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont see how trying to make your TT into a porsche is being individual? To me its quite a sad situation... Can you imagine what porsche drivers must think when they pull up the the lights and see that..?!
> ...


Whilst I agree with the sentiment of your post I have to say I think you're wrong regarding the original post and I can see why people have reacted as they have.

Personally I just post a pic of my TT and as far as Im concerned I let my modding do the talking. You can see the reaction it gets.

However, the OP thinks my car is bland and I have no imagination and should be doing things like he and his buddies do. I am supposed to 'think outside of the box' as if they have some superior car and modding style or something? Quite amusing really considering the positive reaction my car gets.

Its a silly and ill thought post throughout tbh. They arent clean because they are new, DavidGs car is a 1999 model and is probably the cleanest on here.

They arent bland, how could you call Yellow or Rob's cars bland? How about Tej's? What about that white coupe with the black bonnet (sorry cant remember whose it was?).

If the OP meant that SOME are bland then he needs to clarify as currently he is stating that 'all your cars seem to be the same' which is clearly not the case. I would agree that if I see another post of a std silver 225 with 9 spoke RS TTs on it Im going to throw my PC out of the window but thats hardly 'all our cars' now is it.

Again, I can see how people who have spent thousands (Ive spent Â£7500 on top of the new car as it was in March last year when I got it) take offence when statement are made like those below.

As I say, just an observation. Personally I agree with people on here, my car is awesome so what do I care.  :wink:



LOW-TT said:


> Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> > Leg wrote:
> >
> >
> > > jacksprat wrote:
> ...


Im proud to call Tej a friend.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> The TT is a modern day classic. I remember when it was first launched and what an impact it made. Its design was a mould-breaker in much the same way that the E-Type was in its day. I certainly know how I'd react to seeing a classic MK1 E-Type with lowered suspension, the latest rims, extra spoilers and body kits!


I know how I react ......










[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

John-H said:


> Well I'm sorry but they all look like the springs are broke :roll:


I think we need to apologise to Hans (Iceman)  ; when he used to post up speculative images of what the next TT was definitely going to look like :roll: they were all lowered so much that we all knew that they were ''photoshops' - because a car that low couldn't possibly steer


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Leg said:


> Whilst I agree with the sentiment of your post I have to say I think you're wrong regarding the original post and I can see why people have reacted as they have.
> 
> Personally I just post a pic of my TT and as far as Im concerned I let my modding do the talking. You can see the reaction it gets.
> 
> ...


I think what i was also trying to say is that they were in fact reffering to the "std silver 225". They are mates with Ttej and i can also say they weren't reffering to your car Rich. As you say yours if far from standard, but you have to agree compared to many many forums 90% of cars on here are very basic body modification wise....

And as for the comment comparing the TT to an E type jag.... It will NEVER be an e type jag. It will however be a classic like the Mk1 golf or the original Beetle, no more no less.

Lastly i think a lot of people are going to have to get used to a plethora of people owning an audi TT. Not just people who could fork out Â£30k new, i dont have a problem with a 17 year old driving one so i dont think anyone else should. Its a greatcar none the less


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

variety is the spice of life... We all share the same marque so lets get back to using this place as a great info source... I know its helped me out with a few niggles since i have owned mine. (Shame its still sitting on no suspension.... :wink: )


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst I agree with the sentiment of your post I have to say I think you're wrong regarding the original post and I can see why people have reacted as they have.
> ...


No, in reality I realise they werent referring to my car m8, I was trying to make the point that people reacted as they did due to the sweeping vagueness of the comment and the arrogance that we should be super duper and think 'outside the box' and straight into their box as they were the only ones doing anything original. Sometimes its a good idea to think before one speaks/posts.

Still, I maintain, along with a few other comments on here. This is an OWNERS forum, not a modding forum. When making generalisations on a forum as diverse as this you are bound to insult someone. I mean, I could say all Mk2 owners are wankers! But Wallsendmag is ok. I admit, he is the only one I can think of right now but hey, at least I tried. ;-)


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, *slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels*, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie?

TBH the pics u show only have wheels and lowered just abit more extreme, i and most of us use our cars on a daily basis for work and so on, it just isnt practical to slam your car to the ground. ive been and done that years ago(and looks great) but i'd never do it again to my everyday car.

must admit the car looks awsome. :wink:


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

300TT said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > jacksprat said:
> ...


its a forum for help and advice, meaning "can i lower my car 30mm" and alot of people will offer there thoughts on their set up and there experiance of ride quality and so on.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> For those who have just noticed this thread and can't be bothered to wade through 24 pages (unlike me) .......
> 
> ...... page 19 is by far the most interesting


Page 19 was the high part of the thread - as opposed to the low part :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Having read more of this tripe - I will now change my mind, this thread WAS the main cause of me selling mine, I just didnt want to wear a burberry cap. :?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Having read more of this tripe - I will now change my mind, this thread WAS the main cause of me selling mine, I just didnt want to wear a burberry cap. :?


 :lol: people just have no idea what chav is...

A saxo is chav, a sticker on the side of your car is chav....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Exactly fella :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant wait to see my old heap re-surface with 34 ich truck wheels and matt khaki paint :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Cant wait to see my old heap re-surface with 34 ich truck wheels and matt khaki paint :lol:


You've changed :wink:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Cant wait to see my old heap re-surface with 34 ich truck wheels and matt khaki paint :lol:


I was reffering to the sticker on your car....

This is just the snobbery thing again. Noone complains about your ABT grille... So why critisize a persons lifestyle (ie burberry wearing chav) because of the way they modify tehir car, on the VW scene it is seen as rather tasteful.

Oh and for your info

CHAV: Council House And Violent...


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

jacksprat said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see my old heap re-surface with 34 ich truck wheels and matt khaki paint :lol:
> ...


Just ignore them mate plain ignorance at its finest. GONGS


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

So if chav's own TT's, it must be time to sell up isn't it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

By George he's got it !


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

HE HAS GOT IT,YOU ON THE OTHER HAND HAVE NOT. :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it worth locking this thread as people can't seem to agree to disagree,

different ideas, different ages, different cars...not so different people though :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Do you reckon it'll get to 10,000 views or 300 posts first? :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't really care it has gone past being interesting


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't really care it has gone past being interesting


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Having read more of this tripe - I will now change my mind, this thread WAS the main cause of me selling mine, I just didnt want to wear a burberry cap. :?


Can you just clarify, are you saying that TTs are chavvy?


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

300TT said:


> HE HAS GOT IT,YOU ON THE OTHER HAND HAVE NOT. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Having read more of this tripe - I will now change my mind, this thread WAS the main cause of me selling mine, I just didnt want to wear a burberry cap. :?


What did I say? :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Always category 1 mate :wink: lightheartedness (if that's a word) always wins through, lifes too short


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe it would be more appropriate Leg, to label your motoring posts as
category A, B, or C :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We recently introduced a swearbox at work with all takings going to charity. Do you think it would be a good idea on the forum? It would be easy to police as you could use the forum search and PM bills to miscrients - what do you think? :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Good idea about the swearbox - though I'm not sure Paypal is equipped to handle an account large enough!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Major Problem said:


> Good idea about the swearbox - though I'm not sure Paypal is equipped to handle an account large enough!


You might be right :lol:


----------



## HARDINGS (Aug 2, 2007)

1st off, ive not read all 28 pages of this thread, but well done to the thread starter though, youve acheived what you wanted for yourself - publicity.

Secondly, its all down to personal taste with the look of somthing, weather it be a car, a sofa, clothing etc. Dont get all upset and arsey if people say things that are not to your likeing, if you like it, leave it at that. Personally i do like the car, a lot of time, thought, money, and effort has gone into it. The thing is though youve not exactly gone about the best way to introduce this car. Calling other peoples rides bland wasnt a good move hence why some might feel pi55ed. It seems youve drawn the attention away from your car and more to yourself by doing this. Not everyone has to goto the lenghts you have with your ride. Like its been touched on before, people might not actually want to go as far as you have for many reasons, be it money, time, re-sale value, and most importantly in my eyes practicality and comfort. Also you say youve been into this kind of thing for a long time, not everyone else is as much of an enthusiast as you.

Its not your car that stinks, its your attitude to some of the members on here.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

So it all started with this quote
" Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie? "

I agree could be better worded but don't think there was any malice intended, so come on guy's enough already as < robokn 
has said


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

can i please say they are all just cars, pieces of metal jerrys final thought hehe x


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

elliotward said:


> can i please say they are all just cars, pieces of metal jerrys final thought hehe x


OH NO ! here we go again :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

TT's are fine the way they are, you hardly ever see the same (exact) colour twice and everyone seems to have different alloys. People buy TT's to be different from everyday run lof the mill euroboxes 8)


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

boss429 said:


> So it all started with this quote
> " Only been posting on here for about 2ths now, and all your cars seem to be the same, slight drop and run of the mill 18'' wheels, now dont take this the wrong way, they are all clean(As they are newish)but they are quite bland if i'm honest, do you not think it's time to start thinking outside the box like me darren norm and jamie? "
> 
> I agree could be better worded but don't think there was any malice intended, so come on guy's enough already as < robokn
> has said


Well said Bossss. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Personally, I *respect* what has been done here - I certainly enjoyed looking at the cars in the flesh at Inters  Would I do similar to mine - no - despite claims to the contrary, I doubt if they are the best handling TTs in the world, but then, that isn't the primary reason you've gone down that route, right?

I don't see anything "chavy" about these at all - no stickers in sight, no fake tin-can exhausts, no big spoilers, no out-of-a-can paint jobs.

I do find it a little ironic that the one-time primary proponent of sticking bullet-hole and other random graphics to his car thinks that any of this is OTT ;-)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> Personally, I *respect* what has been done here - I don't see anything "chavy" about these at all - no stickers in sight, no fake tin-can exhausts, no big spoilers, no out-of-a-can paint jobs.


Clive, nice sentiment and very eloquently put.

I'd agree with every word.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's very charitable of you :wink: . The charity at work is the Tourette Syntrome Association http://www.tsa.org.uk/


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John-H said:


> That's very charitable of you :wink: . The charity at work is the Tourette Syntrome Association http://www.tsa.org.uk/


What is this 'charity' you speak of?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > That's very charitable of you :wink: . The charity at work is the Tourette Syntrome Association http://www.tsa.org.uk/
> ...


Well, acually there are two blokes at work who have taken to pretending they've got Tourette's syndrome with the involuntary swearing condition - bit of a misconception because Tourrette's is mostly nervous ticks etc. but I digress - anyway, it was funny at first but after a couple of weeks of this incessant banter, it started to get on peoples nerves and we thought that they were actually risking developing it for real because it was becoming so much of a habit. So we made them a swear box, in the name of the TSA charity, with a list of expletives and costs ranging from 2p to Â£2 a word. The box is almost full and it seems to have effected a cure :lol: . We will actually be forwarding the money onto the charity which is for real if you follow the link :wink:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

To be honest you have come on this forum with wildly modded cars and asked for all to comment and then when you did not get the answer you wanted you threw your teddies out of the cot.

These cars are terrible, full stop.... they look like some 18 year old who has just gained his licence and been given a pot of money has got their hands on them.

I went a drive out to a pub this evening and witnessed two youngsters coming in to the pub car park in what sounded like Ferraris, alas it was not to be and they were in fact two Corsas with stupid exhausts and half finished bodykits.

Ok you are not in there league as you have finished the work but you sure are in the same league in terms of chavvyness and being boy racers........

THE CARS LOOK CRAP!!!!!!! END OF STORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

skydiver said:


> To be honest you have come on this forum with wildly modded cars and asked for all to comment and then when you did not get the answer you wanted you threw your teddies out of the cot.
> 
> These cars are terrible, full stop.... they look like some 18 year old who has just gained his licence and been given a pot of money has got their hands on them.
> 
> ...


WTF are you on about, anybody who can't tell the difference between a Corsa with a tustbin for an exhaust and the sound of a Ferrari must have hearing problems, those cars you say "look crap" actually are highlighting the smooth lines of the TT. IMO they are so far removed from this over used word " Chav " . they are great examples, very proffesional and a credit to their owners IMO :x .....and i was not going to add to this thread anymore DOH !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

skydiver said:


> To be honest you have come on this forum with wildly modded cars and asked for all to comment and then when you did not get the answer you wanted you threw your teddies out of the cot.
> 
> These cars are terrible, full stop.... they look like some 18 year old who has just gained his licence and been given a pot of money has got their hands on them.
> 
> ...


oh come on, get to the point, stop beating about the bush and say what you mean. ;-) :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg, if you are wondering where some of your posts in this thread have gone, I've deleted them. I really don't appreciate you swearing just to see if any modertators are paying attention, much as I don't appreciate opening non-Flame Room threads and finding swearing that will increase the likelyhood of the Forum being blocked for me (and others) at work.

Given your intent, I couldn't be bothered to edit the posts - deleting was much quicker.


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

Why is there an argument to be had? there is no argument we are all grown ladies and gentlemen and must be over the age of at least 17! but people like the guy with the pic of his dog on his sofa are just acting like little kids!! Who cares what you think? Im sure the guy that spent that much on his car doesnt give a Sh** wat u think he introduced this thread in a jokey cocky way knowing his car looks awesome and to create a but of a stir saying which is true many people follow the same routine (me included) the 18" wheels and a few little mods. Please people take a step back and think to yourselfs what am i actually doing?......HAVING AN INTERNET ARGUMENT HA HA HA HA!

Peace to all xxxx


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Leg, if you are wondering where some of your posts in this thread have gone, I've deleted them. I really don't appreciate you swearing just to see if any modertators are paying attention, much as I don't appreciate opening non-Flame Room threads and finding swearing that will increase the likelyhood of the Forum being blocked for me (and others) at work.
> 
> Given your intent, I couldn't be bothered to edit the posts - deleting was much quicker.


Ooh, you're sexy when you're firm Clive. Gives me goosepimples, Ill be dreaming of you in leathers all night now.

Oh by the way, my apologies to the modertators, those spuds deserve more respect!

I dont appreciate a lot of things Clivey, but hey, life is a shitter eh. :lol:


----------



## toonarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

To be honest, the cars in question arent my cup of tea :? but im sure the owners are very happy with what they have done  , it really is down to peoples taste . You cant really compare them to chavy lil corsas, saxo`s and nova`s, lets face it, its a different type of vehicle all together :twisted: . I have only very recently got my TT and its just a standard 225, and i love it, i wouldnt change a thing on the outside or inside, i am gonna get it remapped though :lol: . Some of the comments in some of the posts are a lil childish dont u think? Come on guys we are all adults and should respect peoples opinions 

toon


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

300TT and LOW-TT - personal insults are not allowed anywhere on the forum and swearing is only allowed in the flame room. In the interest of fairness, I've deleted your posts too.

Come on, lets not degenerate into name calling....


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

30 pages!

wanna read this thread, wish there was a text file version that can be downloaded, copied, printed etc. :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> 300TT and LOW-TT - personal insults are not allowed anywhere on the forum and swearing is only allowed in the flame room. In the interest of fairness, I've deleted your posts too.
> 
> Come on, lets not degenerate into name calling....


And I'll continue to delete such posts... until I get very ver bored, very shortly, and just lock it. I don't see how throwing insults advances the discussion in either direction?


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

lock it


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > 300TT and LOW-TT - personal insults are not allowed anywhere on the forum and swearing is only allowed in the flame room. In the interest of fairness, I've deleted your posts too.
> ...


To be fair Clive, there are many, many threads much like this with similar content. A good majority are in the Mk2 forum. Yet no one does a damn thing about it. Generally speaking the mods are noticeable on this forum by their intermittent application of the rules and general maintenance of the quality of the forum content.

Doesnt bother me, I can handle a few words bandied about on a forum and argue the toss with the best of them but I bet a good few more typical members have left when they have been left high and dry.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've just read all 31 pages in one go. :roll:

What a bunch of prima donnas on both sides of the arguments. Get over yourselves and learn some toleration.

You've all got TT's and they are all 99% the same as each other with just some mods here or there.

I've not seen so many handbags thrown for ages. :lol:

Lighten up and get back to squabbling with the other forums rather than with your forum buddies. :wink:

p.s. Re the statement regarding moderation. I agree. This forum needs more attentive quicker action. I'm not criticising the mods as they do it when they have the time (it's not a paid full time job after all). I do think there should be more of them though.


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

Back on topic,

anybody on here fitted audi replicar wheels yet?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> Back on topic,
> 
> anybody on here fitted audi replicar wheels yet?


no, nobody has.... :roll:


----------



## turkishDelboy (Dec 10, 2006)

have i missed somthing :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hnetca (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

LOW-TT said:


> bump


 :lol:


----------



## manc (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread has been nothing but comedy.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> LOW-TT said:
> 
> 
> > bump
> ...


:lol: :lol:

brilliant


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bump :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LOW-TT said:


> bump


Sorry to hear of your bump mate hope there was not to much damage :wink:


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Leg said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


I think they need to be consistant with the application of forum rules, you let some abuse then, on a regular basis ( friends i guess )
Then you clamp down on others, i think more of the threads should be monitored


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey guys what you been up too. :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOLOL

Brilliant.

I got 5 pages in and stoped reading.

I wasnt really into modified cars. Well what i mean is, I wasnt into the whole boy racer look. But now ive started modding my car, Im kinda gutted it doesn't look as modded as it is!

OK so im a tart. I mod my car cause i love people looking at it! When im driving it, or when its parked up at a show.

Currently the only body kit i have is the LCR splitter, and the J.E Design front grill and ABT Spoiler. Ive also changed my front lights so they are clear, and of course the cars lowered, but only by 25 MM. Of course lots of other engine and exhaust mods, but point is unless your on the TT scene, you pull up next to me and have no appreciation for all the work thats gone into my car (untill i leave you at the lights!)! Where as when you see this car, you can see lots of time and attention have gone into it. So it kinda makes it even more worth while.

Im not saying i mod my cars JUST for other people to look at it, but dam right, thats got a lot to do with it!

Kinda thinking i should read all 21 pages, just in case im well off topic. But hey, not sure i can read anymore moaning posts!!

All i will say is, seems the atmosphere round here has got a lot nicer than it used to be! Havent seen a good old row like that since..... Oh yeah, Adam and Chesters, but other than that most comments are pretty positive!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I tried to read further but got very confused. People are talking about "I have read the whole 29 pages and the best bit is on page 13" but their post is only on page 17/18 ?? How did they read all 29 pages? Their post hasnt been edited. Somewhere further on it mentions the deletion of posts, but now i wanna know what the funny bit was!!

What page someone?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: How very topical :wink:


----------

